# keeping a lid on Nerite snails.



## wick (2 Nov 2014)

Good evening. 
Yesterday I purchased 2 Nerite snais for my 5 gallon low tech tank . I've read somewhere they're prone to  escape  if there's a gap or space under the hood. Is this true? Has anyone here had an escaped snail, or indeed a whole crew go missing?
Is there anyway to prevent them escaping,  bar filling the spaces at the back of the hood or am I being paranoid about the whole thing?
I did read rubbing Vaseline just over the waterline prevents escape, but am unsure of any toxic effect this may have.
Cheers.


----------



## Edvet (3 Nov 2014)

I had Nerites, Fauna and Sulawesi snails in an open tank, they never escaped, they came up to the waterline but never got fully out.


----------



## wick (3 Nov 2014)

Nice one, Edvet.
I'll leave them to get on with it.


----------



## Andy D (3 Nov 2014)

I've had several Nerites go for a wander on the outside of the tank. Not too often but they do do it. I just pop them back in.


----------



## Edvet (3 Nov 2014)

I must say i always had a space of at least 2 cm above the water till the edge.


----------

